# Vaccine Rage



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike Adams, The Health Ranger, has a theory, concerning our country going quite mad. Well worth watching, when you have the 26 minutes to do so.

Mike isn't some self taught nutritionist, by the way. He is a real life scientist.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting I will check it out when I have bandwidth.

I wonder what Mark Levine will have to say about it. He is a fairly interesting and knowledgeable fellow.

I did see the following though; it seems this is a common, and mostly undisclosed problem for dogs too.

Rabies Vaccination And Aggression In Dogs

"_...I don't really know what happened," said Rick Taylor, the owner of the dog and Mia's grandfather. "My dog just went for her."

The reason for Mr Taylor's confusion was that his dog Tebow, a 5 year old American Bulldog, had regularly been with Mia with no previous issues.

"She has been around it since she was born," Taylor said. "He is really well-trained, he is very friendly. I just don't understand."

And Tebow's vet isn't helping him to understand &#8230;

The interesting part of this story is the day before Tebow bit Mia, he was vaccinated for rabies, along with parvovirus and distemper.

The first problem with this is that a five year old dog shouldn't need to be vaccinated for parvovirus and distemper &#8230; these vaccines have been shown to protect animals for a minimum of 7 years (and in the case of distemper, as long as 15 years)..._


----------

